# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Messages in the russian subway like "Please mind the gap"

## JulieM

Hi everybody,
I'm not here to learn russian, but I need your help please. At school, we have to create posters about the subway all around the world. We have to write sentences in french, english, italian, japanese and RUSSIAN, but all sentences have a common point : they have to be those which are often said in the subway like "Please mind the gap between the train and the platform." or "Next station is..." or "Beware of pickpockets [...]" and so on. They have also to be real : not only a translation from english into russian.  
Well, I've just found this _Ostorozhno, dveri zakryvayutsa – sleduyuschaya stantsiya [station name]_  (http://mic-ro.com/metro/announcements.html), but I'd like having it in the cyrillic alphabet... and other sentences if possible.  ::  
I'm sorry if it has been already requested, but I didn't find anything else on the forum or on the internet. 
Thanks a lot for your time and help. 
Julie (from France  :: )

----------


## Leha von Stiller

"Осторожно, двери закрываются, следующая станция ...(Алтуфьево, Маяковская, Китай-Город etc.) Sorry, I haven't found the other senteces there...
"Please mind the gap between the train and the platform."" or "Beware of pickpockets [...]" - I never herd these phrases in Moscow... but here are some others: "При выходе из поезда не забывайте свои вещи" (While leaving the train mind your things), "Будьте осторожны при выходе из последней двери последнего вагона" (Be careful while exiting throu the last door of the last wagon (I don't know what's dangerous about it).
Sorry for my English!

----------


## JulieM

Ahahah I don't know either why it should be dangerous. ^_^
Anyway thank you for your quick answer, it will help us a lot, my classmates and I.  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Ahahah I don't know either why it should be dangerous. ^_^

 It's in case if the last wagon doesn't reach the platform.  ::  It's one of those stupid terms from instructions. Like from terms of elevator use: "Before entering the elevator make certain that the cabin is out there". 
Btw, you may find this thread useful:  Unusual Moscow metro train and metro stations elsewhere.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Please mind the gap between the train and the platform.

 In Novosibirsk this sentence sounded like: 
"Пожалуйста, не подходите близко к краю платформы, не заходите за ограничительную линию до полной остановки состава."
Please mind the gap between the train and the platform, don't cross the stop line until the train has stopped.

----------


## JulieM

Basil77, oooh ok I see.  ::  Thanks for your link, it's really helpful ! 
Thank you CoffeeCup, we'll probably use it too !  ::

----------


## Полуношник

> It's in case if the last wagon doesn't reach the platform.

  It's quite possible. They have to use longer trains while some old stations are short.

----------


## Indoorser

> In Novosibirsk this sentence sounded like:
>  "Пожалуйста, не подходите близко к краю платформы, не заходите за ограничительную линию до полной остановки состава."
> Please mind the gap between the train and the platform, don't cross the stop line until the train has stopped.

 There are no warnings of gap in Russia. At least I never heard of it.
"Край платформы" = "edge of platform" there is no gap mentioned. As for gap, this is a slot between platform and train carriage stopped near of it. The warning concerns not to get stuck with foot in this gap or not to stumble over.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> There are no warnings of gap in Russia. At least I never heard of it.
> "Край платформы" = "edge of platform" there is no gap mentioned. As for  gap, this is a slot between platform and train carriage stopped near of  it. The warning concerns not to get stuck with foot in this gap or not  to stumble over.

 It seems that I did misunderstand the idea of the mentioned gap. So the Russian sentence
"Пожалуйста, не подходите близко к краю платформы, не заходите за ограничительную линию до полной остановки состава."
reads
"Please do not approach to the platform's edge, don't cross the stop line until the train has stopped."

----------


## JulieM

Hi again everybody ! Those translations helped us a lot, thanks ! I've got another request  ::  can you translate for us the sentence "take the metro, not your car !" ?  ::  (This time, the sentence hasn't to be a typical of russian metro.)

----------


## Basil77

> "take the metro, not your car !"

 Пользуйтесь метро, а не машиной! 
or indirect but has the same meaning: 
Пересаживайтесь на метро! (Change [your mean of transportation] to metro!)

----------


## JulieM

Yeah thank you very much  ::   ::

----------


## Crocodile

This might be another useful poster (a bit outdated I guess): 
"Уважаемые москвичи и гости столицы! Соблюдайте правила пользования метрополитеном. Пользуясь эскалатором, стойте справа - проходите слева." 
The older version also had the addition: "На поручни не облокачиваться, на ступени не садиться. Тростей, зонтов и чемоданов не ставить." 
I'm citing it from my memory, so some minor discrepancies with the actual content might occur.  ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

Maybe a bit late for JulieM's use, but two other expressions I remember from the recorded announcements in the Moscow Metro:  *Уважаемые пассажиры...* "Dear passengers..." (This was sometimes used at the beginning of certain messages, before instructing the "dear passengers" to do whatever.) *
Станция* _[fill in name of station]_, *конечная. Поезд дальше не идет, просьба освободить вагоны.* "Such-and-such station, end of the line. The train is now out of service, please exit the cars."

----------


## JulieM

Yes, now it's late for my use, but it doesn't matter, it's still interesting.  ::

----------

